# Remercier



## Judi27

Bonjour,
Me gustaria agradecer a una profesora, agregando a un regalo una tarjetita y redacté lo siguiente:

(Chère ?) profeseur X,
Nous vous remercions de l'aide et la patience que vous nous avez apportez dans notre étude du français; et vous souhaitons une agréable année.
Recevez nos salutations distinguées,
                                                Vos élèves : Prenom, Prenom, Prenom.

 Otras sugerencias y notas seran agradecidas  
Judi​


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Judi27 said:


> Bonjour,
> Me gustaria agradecer a una profesora, agregando a un regalo una tarjetita y redacté lo siguiente:
> 
> (Chère ?) professeur X,
> Nous vous remercions de l'aide et la patience que vous nous avez apporté dans concernant nos études cours de français; et nous vous souhaitons une agréable année.
> Recevez nos sincères salutations distinguées,
> Vos élèves : Prenom, Prenom, Prenom.​
> Otras sugerencias y notas seran agradecidas
> 
> Judi​


----------



## SOL1

Hola

Lo que Judi ha propuesto me parece perfecto. En vez de decir "dans notre étude du français" diría mejor "dans nos études de français"

Hasta luego


----------



## Judi27

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


>


 

Muchas gracias JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Une toute petite correction:
- que vous nous avez apportées.

Je remets le lien de TV5 sur ce sujet.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Judi27

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Une toute petite correction:
> - que vous nous avez apportées.
> 
> Je remets le lien de TV5 sur ce sujet.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Yo pensaba que en el pasado compuesto con AVOIR no se tomaba en cuenta si es masculino,femenino o plural.....
Entonces a ver si entiendo, se escribe asi: 
- *que vous nous avez* *apport**ées...*porque este ultimo se refiere a las :
"l'aide et la patience" (fem)
Correcto?
Gracias


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Sí, *apportées* pues es femenino plural.

Perdón!!


----------



## GURB

Bonjour
A moi de mettre mon petit grain de sel. Tu ecris à ton professeur de français, donc ta langue doit être d'une correction exemplaire.
Como* saludo* emplearás sólo: Madame; las demás fórmulas, Madame X, chère Madame, Madame le Professeur (excepto si es Catedrática de Universidad) se consideran descorteses.
En cuanto a la concordancia de apportées estoy conforme con Cintia y José, pero at tratarse de una profesora de francés, empleando esa palabra cometerías una falta de construcción que se llama el zeugma como en "monter et descendre du train"y es aconsejable cambiar un poquito la frase. 
Sigo en francés; en effet si on peut apporter son aide à quelqu'un on ne peut pas lui apporter sa patience, on la lui témoigne, on l'a envers quelqu'un...Alors _apporter_ marche avec _aide_ mais pas avec_ patience._
Alors tu diras:" _Nous vous remercions de votre patience et de l'aide que vous nous avez apportée dans notre étude du français. Nous vous souhaitons de passer une année agréable."_
NB. Dans notre étude du français si la carta va dirigida a una profesora de colegio. Francés= una asignatura entre otras muchas.
       Dans nos études de français si está destinada a una profesora de Universidad. Francés=asignatura principal
Un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## Judi27

GURB said:


> Bonjour
> A moi de mettre mon petit grain de sel.
> Un cordial saludo a todos


 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## laly2006

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour a tt le forum, 
Est-ce que c'est bien si je dis en français:  " je te en remercier beaucoup pour ton patience et ton aide."  Je veux dire: "Te agradezco mucho tu paciencia y tu ayuda."

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jalisco07

Bonjour Laly,

Yo diría: "Je te remercie bien de ton patience et de ton aide".

Pero espera a que te conteste también un francófono de origen.


----------



## Jalisco07

Otra vez Jalisco para Laly:

Je me suis trompée: "de ta patience". Paciencia es femenino tanto en castellano como en francés.
Ciao.


----------



## laly2006

Merci beaucoup Jalisco pour ton aide


----------



## Jalisco07

Jalisco nuevamente para Laly:

En realidad, si estuviera escribiendo una carta a un amigo, yo le diría:
"Merci bien de ta patience et de ton aide".

Perdón, pero a veces me precipito.


----------



## Jalisco07

Chère Laly:

La preposición es importante. Te agradezco tu agradecimiento pero debe decirse "merci de" y no "merci pour".

Hasta pronto,

Jalisco


----------



## laly2006

_*D'accord, J'etais trompée tout d'abord, mdr. Alors: Je te remercie bien de ta patience et ton aide Jalisco. 

A bientot
*_


----------



## sibhor

Hola Laly!

Se traduce asi: "Je te remercie beaucoup pour ta patience et pour ton aide" o "Merci beaucoup pour ta patience et (pour) ton aide"
Hasta pronto!

Sibhor


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour



Jalisco07 said:


> Chère Laly:
> 
> La preposición es importante. Te agradezco tu agradecimiento pero debe decirse "merci de" y no "merci pour".
> 
> Hasta pronto,
> 
> Jalisco



Les deux sont acceptées 
CNRTL

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jalisco07

Sí ,es cierto, pero depende mucho del contexto. Si se está agradeciendo por un favor recibido yo usaría el "de", pero, por supuesto no soy francófona.


----------



## maud35

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonsoir à tous,
je suis actuellement en pleine rédaction de mon rapport de stage en espagnol et je rencontre un petit soucis dans la formulation de mes remerciements. Je voudrais donc savoir comment diriez-vous : " Je voudrais remercier la directrice" est-ce " quisiera agradecer a la directora" ?  Mais aussi " je remercie mon tuteur" est-ce "le agradezco al señor..."

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## cassan

> ... " Je voudrais remercier la directrice" est-ce " quisiera agradecer a la directora" ? Mais aussi " je remercie mon tuteur" est-ce "le agradezco al señor..."



para " je remercie mon tuteur" puede ser así literal "agradezco a mi tutor".

No sé en españa pero aqui en México cuando se trata de profesores, no se emplea señor, en lugar de eso se pone el grado, es una manera más formal y respetuoso de dirigirse a alguien.

Por ejemplo:

Agradezco al Dr. Solis, mi tutor.

saludos


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, de acuerdo con lo que dice cassan, pero ten cuidado: "Agradezco al Dr. Solís, mi tutor, las orientaciones que bla, bla, bla...
O bien: doy las gracias al Dr. Solís, mi tutor por...
¡Que tengas suerte, Maud35!


----------

